# MTH DCS & Aristo transformers



## tsbikes (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Folks,

Santa brought me an early present of a MTH series 1 GG1 which I love. I would like to know if I could run it through an MTH AIU using an Aristocraft DC power pack . It is not listed as a preferred power pack and they warn against using pulse width control. I don't know if the Aristo transformer provides plain DC. Anybody have experience with this? It would make running my railroad with multiple systems easier.

Thanks,

Jim Grimes

[email protected] 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think you will find that the GG1 might take a fair amount of current. 

What is the model of your Aristo power pack? Do you know the volts and amps? 

Greg


----------



## tsbikes (Jan 16, 2008)

I have two, both model CRE 55465. One has 22v & 13.8v outputs. The other has 18v, 13.8v & 23v outputs. 

Thanks for your reply,

Jim 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## tsbikes (Jan 16, 2008)

Sorry, I neglected to add that the output is 13a at 22 v and 20a at 13.8v. 

Jim


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Jim, these are power supplies, with DC output. There is no pulse output, this would come from a throttle/controller. 

These are switching power supplies, efficient, and make nice clean DC. 

You will have no problem using them. I would use the highest output voltage setting on them. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

And the 22/14 volt unit can be adjusted to 24 volts. 

There are 3 adjustments inside, and one is for voltage output. 

But be careful, high voltages inside and this will void the warranty. Use a plastic adjustment tool and only use 1 hand doing this.


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, did you mean MTH TIU? I believe the AIU is just for accessories. 

I run the crest switching supply for DCC and it provides clean 22volt which should be fine for your GG1. 

Alan


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By tsbikes on 19 Dec 2011 11:58 AM 
Hi Folks,

Santa brought me an early present of a MTH series 1 GG1 which I love. I would like to know if I could run it through an MTH AIU using an Aristocraft DC power pack . It is not listed as a preferred power pack and they warn against using pulse width control. I don't know if the Aristo transformer provides plain DC. Anybody have experience with this? It would make running my railroad with multiple systems easier.

Thanks,

Jim Grimes

[email protected] 
Jim
1st SWEET RIDE[/b]
2nd Since others have addressed the AIU/TIU and Power Supply section, [/b]
the remaining last sentence has *DANGER* catch-22.[/b]
If the intent is to run the TIU [/b]AND WITH a DCC or MTS controller [/b]you MAY have issues.[/b]
Ray[/b]


----------



## tsbikes (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks one and all for your kind replies! If the weather breaks (snow due tonight in Black Hills, SD), I'll try this monster out on my deck layout. 

Thanks again, 
Jim Grimes 
[email protected]


----------

